# 3/4 exceeding bar: double?



## MicheleBS

Dear Forum,

in Corelli's 8th Concerto Grosso in G Minor, Op.6, I found an (apparently) exceeding bar.









Pace is 3/4, but this one lasts three half-notes, for an amount of 6/4, that is double.

Is this a common practice, in classical music?
Could anyone tell me more about this?

Thank you.


----------



## Taggart

Check the score on IMSLP- http://imslp.org/wiki/Concerto_gros...',_Op.6_No.8_(Corelli,_Arcangelo)#Sheet_Music

It looks like somebody has combined two bars.From the IMSLP scores, it should be a 1/2 note C followed by a 1/4 note B flat for one bar, the 1/4 note B flat is tied to a 1/4 note B flat at the start of the next bar followed by a 1/2 note C giving two bars of 3/4.


----------



## Vasks

Mistakes in scores is not a rarity. It's only too easy to miss something in the proofing process.

Last year, I sent an engraver an orchestral score of mine that I had already proofed. He then found some mistakes which I corrected. Then I proofed it all over again and found some more items. He then corrected those and proofed again only to find another one or two. Now imagine that only one person, the engraver him/herself, is responsible.


----------



## MicheleBS

Yes, maybe a mistake.
Otherwise, I missed specifying that the same issue is repeated (consciously, I suppose) also in the following bars, as if it was a particular way of writing a 3/4 using half of bars.

And I found such a kind of writing in several different editions of the score:


----------



## millionrainbows

It may have been notated that way to preserve the phrase, for clarity. It is still divisible by 3. Maybe this was a common practice. But I don't know.


----------



## Taggart

MicheleBS said:


> Yes, maybe a mistake.
> Otherwise, I missed specifying that the same issue is repeated (consciously, I suppose) also in the following bars, as if it was a particular way of writing a 3/4 using half of bars.
> 
> And I found such a kind of writing in several different editions of the score


The Grave is in 4/2 so *is* 2 bars of 4/4. The time signature is wrong.


----------



## MicheleBS

Yes, I noticed.

The Grave isn't in 3/4, as the previous Vivace was.

Thank you.


----------

